# MAXX by Alec Bradley Fix Cigar Review - Pretty Decent



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've smoked several of these cigars in different sampler packs, one or two at a time, and they all have had some burn issues of some kind. I had on...

Read the full review here: MAXX by Alec Bradley Fix Cigar Review - Pretty Decent


----------

